# How come no one puts where they are from?



## Soapy Gurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Now I know about 1/3 (maybe less) people put there actual locations on there profile.  I don't get it, it's not my city, just my state.  It is really confusing, I don't even know what continent people are on.  When someone talks about something, not knowing where they are makes it harder.  I understand privacy and all that, but we have screen names.  Anyone shed some light on why they dont list where they are from?


----------



## Hazel (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't know why some people don't list at least list the continent.    It would help sometimes to know.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't get it either, guess they just want to be incognito. 8)  It would help for questions like, 'where is the best place to get this or that'.  I've given recommendations only to have the person tell me that they're not in the US. 

Tell us where you're at people!  Enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## maya (Nov 8, 2011)

i put mine, i think people are worried (and sometimes rightly so) about internet privacy.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Maya, i am very ignorant, where is Northland?


----------



## Traceyann (Nov 9, 2011)

I put mine....any one with face book has little privacy left anyway !


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 9, 2011)

I've got mine on here, I'm happy to say where I'm from and share my fb profile...there's not many aussies on here (compared to the US), so it's good for us to know who we are so we can discuss suppliers, (well the few that we have)


----------



## maya (Nov 9, 2011)

Traceyann said:
			
		

> I put mine....any one with face book has little privacy left anyway !



your not ignorant, i thought i put minnesota.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 9, 2011)

maya said:
			
		

> internet privacy.



yes, this, I figure it's nunya! although if you read any of my posts or have been in swaps with me then a lot of people know where I'm from anyway.


----------



## carebear (Nov 9, 2011)

I dunno - I simply don't wish to.  Probably no solid reason.


----------



## trishwosere (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm quite happy to show that I'm in the minority from the U.K  :wink:


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 9, 2011)

maya said:
			
		

> internet privacy



Internet privacy is a concern of mine, too. That's why I don't do Facebook or Twitter, etc.. 

I don't mind saying I'm from the USA (no, I'm not located in Ireland in spite of my username  :wink: -   but my great grandparents were), and in some of my posts I have narrowed the field down even more to disclose the general or regional area of the USA that I reside in, but that's as far as I'm comfortable to go on the public part of the forum. 

IrishLass


----------



## dieSpinne (Nov 9, 2011)

Perfectly comfortable posting my location here.
I grew up in the military and though I respect people's desire for privacy, I honestly believe that our perceptions about privacy are often misplaced; there is no such thing anymore, save that which we choose to give each other.

Privacy is not something you CAN protect, but it IS something we can and SHOULD, for others, RESPECT.


----------



## Bergamia2504 (Nov 9, 2011)

trishwosere said:
			
		

> I'm quite happy to show that I'm in the minority from the U.K  :wink:



Same here


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 9, 2011)

I think we've only got a couple of pommies on here.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Nov 10, 2011)

pommies?

I would be happy if people just put their country, I can't remember from person to person even if they say in a post.


----------



## Traceyann (Nov 10, 2011)

lol Pommies are what the Aussies call people from England, it a term of endearment


----------



## nurse_75 (Nov 11, 2011)

My apologies for being obscure with my location.

I am in Far North Queensland... near to the top of Australia on the east coast. Tropical paradise is how I think about it.

Sharna


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 11, 2011)

I'd like it if people would put their country of origin on their profile too.  :wink:


----------



## BlueValkyrie (Nov 11, 2011)

While I understand that some people may not want to disclose their location, I'm pretty sure that anyone tech savvy could trace my IP address or something anyway. 

Besides, I'm always interested to see where others are from, and to spot my fellow Europeans - it does help with the 'where can I get supplies' type questions, as well as weights and measures etc.

Anyway, you all give away what continent you're on by how you spell mould/mold


----------



## khermsen (Nov 12, 2011)

Updated my profile......I'm from the other Northland, Wisconsin, Canada's neighbor!


----------



## Lotsofsuds (Nov 12, 2011)

i am also cold in WI


----------



## Lotsofsuds (Nov 12, 2011)

Well now that I updated my profile for my state I realized that my e-mail I have listed I no longer have so I wanted to change it but it wont let me.  Any ideas??  I enter my password but it still wont let me change it.


----------



## carebear (Nov 12, 2011)

That's odd.  PM your new email to me and I'll give it a try.


----------



## soapypsychic (Nov 13, 2011)

I am concerned about anonymity, but I guess it would be ok to put my general location. 

If you don't see my location, it means I can't find out how to change my location in settings. =)


----------

